# Eleaf Pico "Low Atomizer"



## Boeriemore (20/3/17)

Suddenly any tank I connect to the Pico, battery fully charged, gives me that notice even though
the tanks work on my other mods. A feasible explanation would be most welcome.
Edit: Sorry, that should read atomizer.


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/3/17)

Probably a 510 problem, wipe out your 510 threads with a dab of cleaning alcohol, see if that works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Boeriemore (21/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Probably a 510 problem, wipe out your 510 threads with a dab of cleaning alcohol, see if that works.


Okay. Thanks. I have just used a drop of lemon juice on the thread of the mod and a tank and it is working again.
What is strange is that the 510 thread appeared to be clean and shiny, no sign of discoloring.


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/3/17)

Boeriemore said:


> Okay. Thanks. I have just used a drop of lemon juice on the thread of the mod and a tank and it is working again.
> What is strange is that the 510 thread appeared to be clean and shiny, no sign of discoloring.



Sometimes it's just a build of of oil from your hands or a tiny bit of carbon from the current, glad it is fixed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

